# [UNSOLVED] [KDE + ALSA] Kde nie widzi dzwieku,[CLOSED]

## polleck

Czesc.

Mam w kernel wkompilowane na stale (*) sterowniki ALSA (snd-intel8x0) do dzwieku.

W konsoli madplay oraz mpg123 dzialaja ladnie.

KDE mowi natomiast, ze nie mozna uruchomic serwera dzwieku.

Amarok krzyczy Brak dostepnego dekodera lub brak odpowiedniej wtyczki demultipleksera.

Jak mozna mi pomoc ??

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## villantreal

Być może KDE skompilowałeś bez flagi arts - i dlatego twierdzi że nie może uruchomić serwera dźwięku.

Ale i tak arts nie jest konieczne i sama alsa wystarcza (na przykład u mnie).

Proponuje w konfiguracji amaroka w dziale moduły sprawdzić czy używasz odpowiedniego systemu dźwięku (np.xine - ale to zależy co masz w systemie i z jaki flagami go kompilowałeś) i czy ustawiona jest odpowiednia wtyczka wyjściowa (alsa)

----------

## polleck

 *villantreal wrote:*   

> Być może KDE skompilowałeś bez flagi arts - i dlatego twierdzi że nie może uruchomić serwera dźwięku.

 

Skompilowalem wszystko od nowa (nowa instalacja) tym razem z flaga arts, dalej nie dziala dzwiek w KDE

 *Quote:*   

> Ale i tak arts nie jest konieczne i sama alsa wystarcza (na przykład u mnie).
> 
> Proponuje w konfiguracji amaroka w dziale moduły sprawdzić czy używasz odpowiedniego systemu dźwięku (np.xine - ale to zależy co masz w systemie i z jaki flagami go kompilowałeś) i czy ustawiona jest odpowiednia wtyczka wyjściowa (alsa)

 

Cale KDE nie daje dzwiekow.

Zalaczam moje flagi USE:

```
USE="-xmms -ipv6 -gnome -gtk opengl X arts amarok vorbis-tools xvid divx kde alsa dvd cdr hal qt3 ssl nls nvidia"
```

W kernel mam wkompilowane (*) sterowniki dla intel8x0 (nvidia) i inne pierdolki w zakladce ALSA w kernelu. W konsoli wszystko ladnie gra.

Pomocy  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Skoro w konsoli gra to w kde też musi  :Wink: . Ja bym proponował jednak wywalić arts, bo do niczego Ci nie jest potrzebne (chyba, że masz jakiś cel w tym żeby je mieć   :Smile:  ). Wydaje mi sie, że na początku też miałeś włączoną flagę arts, bo gdybyś nie miał serwera dźwięku (arts) to kde raczej by nie próbował go uruchomić. Ja mam w USE="-arts" i nigdy nie miałem takiego problemu.

Co do amaroka, to przekompiluj xine-libs z flagą mad.

----------

## arek.k

Troche mam glupi pomysl, ale moze po prostu nie wlaczyles dzwieku w kde. Chyba domyslnie jest wylaczony.

Menu KDE -> Centrum Sterowania

Zakladka Indeks

Dzwiek i Multimedia -> System dzwiekowy

Zakladka Ogolne

[v] Wlacz system dzwieku

I testujesz dzwiek [Testuj dzwiek]

----------

## polleck

flage arts uzylem aby w centrum sterowania w KDE w sekcji dzwiek mozna bylo cos powybierac, niestety nie pomoglo.

Sytuacja jest dziwna, bo kmix dziala na urzadzeniu NVidia CK804 ( w dolnym rogu tak pisze) i da sie zmieniac poziomy glosnosci, oczywiscie wlaczylem mu master i PCM.

Dzwiek w kde mam wlaczony, testowanie dzwieku w odpowiedniej zakladce w Centrum Sterowania KDE nic nie daje, jest cisza.

Sprobuje przekompilowac xine-libs ale watpie zeby to pomoglo skoro nie dziala ani dzwiek w kde, ani tez nie dziala Juk odtwarzacz muzyki.

Prosze o jakies nastpne porady.

Z gory dzieki.

Pozdrawiam, polleck

----------

## polleck

Przekompilowalem xine-lib z flaga mad, nic nie dalo, dalej amarok krzyczy ze brak odpowiedniej wtyczki demultiipleksera, a KDE jak milaczlo tak milczy.

A jakie urzadzenie w /dev odpowiada za dzwiek?? Moze na sile podac je w Centrum Sterowania Dzwiekiem KDE ??

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## arek.k

Przyznam się, że trochę strzelam (bo nie jestem specjalistą w tej sprawie), ale:

1. Czy twój użytkownik należy do grupy audio

2. (jeli skompilowałeś z arts) daj wynik polecenia 

```
ps -fe | grep artsd
```

----------

## polleck

Root jest w grupie audio ;]

a co zwraca w/w polecenie wkleję wieczorem.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## arek.k

 *polleck wrote:*   

> Root jest w grupie audio ;]

 

Heh, nie sądziłem, że uruchamiasz kde jako root. Mi zawsze mama powtarzała "strzeż się uruchamiania środowisk X jako root". Do tej pory nie wiem dlaczego, ale mamy zawsze słucham  :Smile: .

----------

## polleck

A ja dopoki wszystkiego nie poustawiam to nie zakladam userow i jade na koncie root.

A wczesniej wymieniona komenda mowi:

```
ps -fe | grep artsd

root      5446  5425  0 13:45 ?        00:00:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -d -b 16 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

root      5508  5503  0 13:48 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto artsd

```

ps. knoppix live cd nie ma problemow z dzwiekiem, a tez laduje modul snd-intel8x0

Pozdrowka.

----------

## arek.k

Zainstalowalem sobie na innym komputerze KDE i rzeczywiscie dzwiek nie dziala w kde.

Ja jednak rozdzielil bym te dwie sprawy niedzialajacy amarok to jedno, a niedzialajace dzwieki w kde to drugie.

Jesli chodzi o amaroka to pewnie brak mu jakichs wtyczek do odtworzenia wybranego przez ciebie formatu np. flaga USE="mp3" dla xine-lib (dla mp3) itd..

Jesli chodzi o kde, to u mnie nie odtwarza tylko dzwiekow *.ogg

Sprawdzanie dzwiekow w kde to wyslanie na wyjscie dzwieku (jesli sie nie myle) KDE_Startup_1.ogg, dlatego nic nie slychac. 

Powiedz mi jeszcze (jesli jeszcze tu zagladasz) taka jedna rzecz.

W powiadamianu systemowym wybierz sobie dowolne zdarzenie i ustaw do niego jakis dzwiek *.wav i sprawdz wybierajac |> przy "Odtworz dzwiek".

Najpawdopodobniej odtworzy wav-a, a to oznacza, ze ma problemy tylko z *.ogg i w tym kierunku trzeba szukac przyczyny.

Jesli to sie potwierdzi, to pewnie trzeba by skompilowac arts z flaga USE="vorbis"

```
~ # USE="vorbis" emerge arts
```

Jesli to pomoze, to najlepiej dodac vorbis do USE w /etc/make.conf

EDIT: 

Po skompilowaniu arts z USE="vorbis" u mnie dziala.

----------

## polleck

A stawiales system x86-64 czy x86 ??

Bo ja zmienilem w miedzyczasie z x86_64 na x86 i kde ladnie dzwieczy - tzn tak jak opisales, jest problem z ogg ale to male piwo, reemerge z odpowiednim use'm i dziala, ale pod systemem 64 bit mialem problem taki ze kde rozwalalo kompletnie system dzwiekowy, czasem do tego stopnia, ze nawet w konsoli (po wyjsciu z X) krzyczalo, ze /dev/dsp resources busy  :Smile: 

Natomiast po postawieniu gentoo na x86 wszystko ladnie dziala. Lacznie z Amarok'iem

Dodatkowo doszla radosc z posiadania vesafb-tng, ale nie wiem, ciagle zastanawiam sie po co mi ten holerny 64-bitowy procesor jak i tak systemy lepiej dzialaja na 32bit :/

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

## taopai

polleck, a nie chodzi ci o to, że ogólnie dźwięk ci działa (np przy odtwarzaniu filmów), tylko dźwięki zdarzeń (np start kde) się nie odtwarzają? bo jeśli tak, to musisz wybrać zewnętrzny program do ich odtwarzania (play lub aplay, nie pamiętam). no i wywal artsa  :Smile: 

pokaż też z jakimi flagami kompilujesz amaroka:

```
emerge -pv amarok
```

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## polleck

Ogolnie to chodzilo mi o to, ze w CLI (bez X) dzwiek dzialal swietnie, madplay odtwarzal mp3.

Natomiast jak tylko wlaczylo sie KDE to zadne graficzne programy nie umialy odtwarzac mp3, Tak samo Juk, amarok, mplayer i inne. Natomist KMix dzialal i regulowal poziom glosnosci odpalonego w xtermie madplayera.

Zainstalowalem od nowa (z tym samym make.conf - tzn flagi USE) system 32bit i nie mam juz problemu.

Dziekuje za uwage, moze jeszcze kiedys zainstaluje 64bit.

Pozdrawiam i zamknijmy juz temat.

----------

